# Buyin a car in Italy while living in Greece



## MrMad (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello

I am a student in Greece.. I found a really good volkswagen polo in Italy and came here to buy it... the bad thing is that when i wnet to "practiche auto" to make she told me that i should have been a resident of Italy... I made the "passagio" on my cousins name and she told me that she will make me a paper which i can use to go to Greece and import the car on my name....

Anybody who can help me with some more info plz....

thank you in advance....:juggle:


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

IMHO you shouldn't have bothered with the "pratiche auto" agency at all. You should instead have asked the seller to bring the "certificato di proprietÃƒÂ*" to the local City Hall and get his signature witnessed by the clerk, so you would figure as the car's new owner.
Then you have to obtain a temporary insurance policy (if you wanted to drive the car all the way to Greece), or just have the car shipped over there by a moving company.
Once the car is in Greece, you could remove the Italian plated and bring them with the Italian registration papers to the nearest Italian Embassy or Consulate in order to have the registration canceled for export.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi MrMad,

you're not required to be a resident of Italy in order to buy a car there - as an EU citizen, you can buy one anywhere in the EU. The tricky part, however, is registering the car. As a Greek resicdent, you'll need to register the car there. If you bought it close to a harbour, you might consider towing it to the ferry. Once in Greece, you should get a temporary license plate in order to register it there. 
More information can be found here: Your Europe - Buying a car abroad.


----------

